# I'm wondering if anyone has used a website called ClemNotes for choir music



## Eyvon (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I just found this website and I'm thrilled to find an active forum! I'm a high school choir director and I'm always searching for new music, advice about technique, etc.

I stumbled on a website that looks to be in its beta form, and I'm curious if any of you have used it and if it seems like it will be worthwhile. The goal of the website seems to be to have directors rate choir pieces so that you never have to "second guess" whether a piece will work for your choir. There's room for specific feedback, too, based on the level of difficulty and your choir type, too. I like that idea. I'm hoping people start rating soon, because I'm needing to get my fall literature together soon and I'm starting to stress out already!  

Eyvon


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Eyvon

Welcome to the forum, glad you could join us.

I have never used that website, so I'm afraid I can't advise you.

But stick around someone might know about it.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Eyvon, 

Never heard of ClemNotes until this posting. I see that it is a fairly new site and, as of this time, has very little content. Certainly no choral works have been rated as yet. 

Speaking of fall literature, most church choirs start up in early September ... I don't think that site will be of much help this season. As for "second guessing" pieces ... a bit leery of that method ... what works for one choir doesn't always work for another. Lots depends on how many voices and the quality of those voices. Unfortunately, all of our church choirs can't sing the same anthems as, say, the Mormon Tabernacle choir. 

So, where is your church and how many voices do you have on a regular basis?


----------

